#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Курс янтра-йоги в Архангельске с инструктором Женей Рудь 24-27 марта

## Ярослав Ка

В программе:
9 очистительных дыханий (Лунгро салва);
расслабление суставов (Цигжонг);
8 движений (Лунгсанг);
пранаяма "Ритмическое дыхание".

Приглашаем всех желающих, включая и тех, кто еще не получил передачи от Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

Курс: 5 трехчасовых занятий.
Первое занятие ознакомительное(вход свободный).
Рекомендуемое подношение при участии:
весь курс: 1000р
отдельные дни: 300р. занятие

Время проведения :
в будние дни - вечерние занятия (возможно с 19 до 22);
в выходные - утреннее и вечернее занятия.

Место проведения:
центр города (уточняется)

Вы нам очень поможете если зарегистрируетесь на 
http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/arh-open-yantra

Янтра-йога или "Йога движения" - это древняя система тибетской йоги, основанная на тексте "Союз солнца и луны", написанном в 8-м столетии учителем и переводчиком Вайрочаной. Чогьял Намкай Норбу написал подробный комментарий на коренной текст и начал передавать это учение на Западе в начале семидесятых.

Янтра-йога - это фундаментальный метод интегрирования глубокой сущности Учения Дзогчен в трёх вратах (теле, речи и уме) практикующего. Благодаря позициям и движениям в сочетании с дыханием наша энергия упорядочивается и гармонизируется так, чтобы позволить уму обнаружить подлинное равновесие и расслабление, которое является основой для вхождения в созерцание.

http://www.yantrayoga.org

регистрация и дополнительная информация по тел. (8182) 447170

----------

